# 30 από τα χειρότερα εξώφυλλα ελληνικών δίσκων



## drsiebenmal (Mar 13, 2014)

*Από τη Lifo*. Απολαύστε με πάγο ή χωρίς.


----------



## SBE (Mar 13, 2014)

Τώρα εγώ γιατί τα περισσότερα απο τα 30 τα βλέπω φυσιολογικά και έχω την εντύπωση ότι απλώς γελάμε (αν γελάσουμε) με τα κουρέματα, άντε και με τα ντυσίματα που ήταν μόδα τότε; Δηλαδή αυτό με τη Βίκη Λέανδρος τι πρόβλημα έχει;


----------



## daeman (Mar 13, 2014)

...
Μερικά ενδεικτικά από άλλες πηγές. Για τρελά κέφια, πατήστε στα λίνκια. 
Απολαύστε υπεύθυνα και προς Θεού όχι την ώρα που τρώτε ή πίνετε. Choking can kill you.

*Τα χειρότερα 51+1 ελληνικά εξώφυλλα δίσκων και CD*


















*Τα χειρότερα εξώφυλλα ελληνικών δίσκων (part 1)*












*35 «αξέχαστα» Ελληνικά εξώφυλλα δίσκων*







Μπόνους (ου, _αρσ._):






Δεν συνεχίζω γιατί θα με μπανάρει ο Νίκελ λόγω προσβολής της λεξιαισθητικής. 



bernardina said:


> Το βλέπω εγώ το νηματάκι να τραβάει λάνγκσαμ-λάνγκσαμ κατά trash me μεριά.
> ...


----------



## daeman (Mar 13, 2014)

...
Σχετικά ποστ: ένα, δύο, τρία, τέσσερα.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 14, 2014)

Έλα ρε, δεν μπορεί ούτε ένας να μην έχει συμπεριλάβει αυτό, έστω για τους τίτλους:


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 14, 2014)

SBE said:


> Τώρα εγώ γιατί τα περισσότερα απο τα 30 τα βλέπω φυσιολογικά και έχω την εντύπωση ότι απλώς γελάμε (αν γελάσουμε) με τα κουρέματα, άντε και με τα ντυσίματα που ήταν μόδα τότε; Δηλαδή αυτό με τη Βίκη Λέανδρος τι πρόβλημα έχει;


Δεν είσαι μόνον εσύ, κι εγώ έτσι τα βλέπω.

Εκτός από το "εξωγήινο παιδί μου" (facepalm), τα άλλα άντε να τα πεις λίγο κακόγουστα, και μερικές φορές ούτε καν αυτό.

Αυτά του daeman και του zazula όντως έχουνε ζουμί! Το λόγο στο Δία παρακαλώ! Φτου μας!


----------



## Palavra (Mar 14, 2014)

Διαβάζοντας το λίνκι του Δαιμάνου σκεφτόμουν ότι το εξώφυλλο του Μαζωνάκη είναι δύο σε ένα: και απολέπιση και αποτρίχωση.


----------



## nickel (Mar 14, 2014)

Καλημέρα.

Από το πρώτο σετ μού άρεσε εκείνο το εξώφυλλο με την αναποδιά που αντέχει στο χρόνο και που θυμίζει νεοσύλλεκτους στο στρατό:

*Πυργάκη Φυλιώ* _Η Φωνή Που Αντέχει Στο Χρόνο_

Θα μου πείτε ότι είναι απλώς γραφίστικο, γιατί τα άλλα ονόματα πιο κάτω είναι με κανονική σειρά: Κώστα Πίτσου - Βασίλη Φωτίου. Γιατί όμως είναι στη γενική αυτά, χωρίς κάτι μπροστά, π.χ. «Στίχοι» ή «Μουσική»; Για να κλείσω με το άλλο pet hate: Τον τίτλο με τα κεφαλαία αρχικά: μα αμερικανοσπουδαγμένοι είναι όλοι οι γραφίστες;


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 14, 2014)

nickel said:


> Για να κλείσω με το άλλο pet hate: Τον τίτλο με τα κεφαλαία αρχικά: μα αμερικανοσπουδαγμένοι είναι όλοι οι γραφίστες;


Και πού να δεις να σου το διορθώνει συνάδελφος κάνοντας επιμέλεια υποτίτλων και να σου προσθέτει τα κεφαλαία που μισείς.


----------



## Earion (Mar 14, 2014)

Όχι ακριβώς. Βασίζονται σε μια εντολή του Word («Μετατροπή κάθε λέξης σε κεφαλαία») και δεν έχουν ιδέα ότι αυτό ισχύει μόνο για τα αγγλικά (και πάλι όχι τόσο απόλυτα και γενικευμένα). Τα έχουμε ξαναπεί αυτά. Πού, Δαεμάνε;


----------



## daeman (Mar 14, 2014)

Earion said:


> Όχι ακριβώς. Βασίζονται σε μια εντολή του Word («Μετατροπή κάθε λέξης σε κεφαλαία») και δεν έχουν ιδέα ότι αυτό ισχύει μόνο για τα αγγλικά (και πάλι όχι τόσο απόλυτα και γενικευμένα). Τα έχουμε ξαναπεί αυτά. Πού, Δαεμάνε;



*Κεφαλαία αρχικά σε τίτλους*

*Τη Γλώσσα μού την έδωσαν με μπόλικα Κεφαλαία;*

*"Όροι χρήσης" ή "Όροι Χρήσης"; (και άλλα ερωτήματα)*

*Τίτλοι και άρθρα*

*Testimonium Flavianum = φλαβιανή μαρτυρία*

*Δρ. ή δρ. ή δρ;*

*sir, Sir = κύριος, κύριε | σερ*

Τίτλοι και αξιώματα με πεζό αρχικό


Όσο για το Word, η μετατροπή του πρώτου γράμματος κάθε λέξης σε κεφαλαίο γίνεται στο Word 2007 (και στο 2010, αν δεν κάνω λάθος) με το κουμπάκι *Αa* στην Κεντρική κορδέλα, επιλέγοντας _Μετατροπή κάθε λέξης σε κεφαλαία_ (κακή διατύπωση, γιατί δεν μετατρέπει όλα τα γράμματα κάθε λέξης σε κεφαλαία, αλλά μόνο το πρώτο γράμμα της), ενώ στις προηγούμενες εκδόσεις από το μενού _Μορφή _->_ Αλλαγή πεζών-κεφαλαίων _->_ Γράμματα Τίτλου_.

Πάντως, κανονικά στους τίτλους (title case) οι αγγλόφωνοι δεν έχουν κεφαλαίο το πρώτο γράμμα κάθε λέξης, αλλά εξαιρούν άρθρα, προθέσεις, συνδέσμους κ.ά. (βλ. π.χ. Headings and publication titles). 

Ωστόσο:
In creative typography, such as music record covers and other artistic material, all styles are commonly encountered, including all-lowercase letters and special case styles, such as studly caps.

Titlecase universal converter (Title Case, UPPERCASE, lower case, Start Case, camelCase, PascalCase, hyphen-case, snake_case).


----------

